# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Hòn ngọc quý Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort không có gì hơn thế

## seobacland

Tập đoàn sun group đang có dự án Premier Village Phú Quốc Resort đó là rất nổi bật như hiện nay chưa từng thay thé các cư hội như vậy thôi sao Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort vẫn còn là tiêu điểm mới nhất không là không gian mới nhất dành cho bạn tìm hiểu thêm, các lĩnh vực thay thế và dự án condotel của tập đoàn sun group vẫn là thế mạnh không thể thay thế cho các nhà đầu tư lĩnh vực bất động sản của Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort

Với tổng diện tích mặt bằng lên tới 73 ha, những toàn dự án Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort chỉ có 118 căn biệt thự sang trọng, mật độ xây dựng vừa phải, sẽ giúp gìn giữ được nét đẹp hoang sơ của bờ biển phía Nam Phú Quốc. Biệt thự biển Sun Group tại Phú Quốc được xây dựng trên nhiều cao độ, thừa hưởng nét đẹp độc đáo thiên nhiên từ mặt nước lên tới đỉnh đồi kì vĩ.

Biệt thự biển Sun Group
Phối cảnh Biệt thự ghềnh đã tại dự án Premier Village Phú Quốc Resort
Lấy cảm hứng từ ruộng bậc thang ở miền Tây Bắc – Việt Nam, Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort còn kiến tạo một dấu ấn cảnh quan vô cùng độc đáo, đó là hệ thống bể bơi tràn bờ với nhiều cao độ, nối liền từ bờ biển phía Bắc sang bờ biển Nam.

Cùng với tổ hợp tiện ích do Sun Group thực hiện như hệ thống khách sạn 5 sao, nhà hàng, khu vui chơi, hệ thống cáp treo, câu lạc bộ thể thao trên biển, Spa đẳng cấp,.. được kỳ vọng sẽ đem đến cho thị trường du lịch Việt Nam một sản phẩm chất lượng, mang tầm Quốc tế.

Premier Village Phú Quốc Resort – cơ hội vàng để đầu tư

Theo nhận định của các chuyên gia, phân khúc bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng đang bước vào chu kỳ tăng trưởng mới, dự báo sẽ bùng nổ trong 5 -10 năm tới.

Hiện nay, khách hàng không chỉ có nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng sang trọng, mà còn rất nhiều du khách muốn đích thân được sở hữu một căn biệt thự tiện nghi, tại các vị tri đắc địa. Bởi đây là những nhóm hàng hiếm (số lượng giới hạn), khẳng định đẳng cấp chủ nhân.

Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort
Biệt thự ven biển của Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort
Bên cạnh đó, với chính sách “Chia sẻ kỳ nghỉ – time share”, chủ sở hữu biệt thự còn có thể khai thác cho thuê tốt và khả năng tăng giá trong dài hạn cao…mang lại lợi nhuận đáng kể. Điểu này đã khiến các đại gia này sẵn sàng đầu tư hàng triệu USD vào biệt thự ven biển.

Bởi vậy, việc Sun Group đưa dự án Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort ra thị trường đã cung cấp một mặt hàng chất lượng, là tầm ngắm của rất nhiều nhà đầu tư.

Thông qua phương thức hợp tác đầu tư, khai thác, Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort, tập đoàn Sun Group cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 9% cho chủ nhân các căn biệt thự trong 10 năm đầu. Đồng thời, chủ sở hữu biệt thự biển Sun Group còn được nhận ưu đãi 15 đêm nghỉ miễn phí tại tất cả các hệ thống khách sạn nghỉ dưỡng mà Sun Group làm chủ đầu tư.

Premier Village Phu Quoc Resort thật sự là một hòn ngọc quý, không chỉ tô điểm cho vẻ đẹp của Phú Quốc thêm phần rực rỡ mà còn là một dự án đầu tư có một không hai, mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho chủ sở hữu.




Trang chủ: http://premierphuquoc.com.vn
Nguồn bài viết: http://premierphuquoc.com.vn/biet-th...iua-bien-khoi/
Xem thêm: http://premierphuquoc.com.vn/premier...u-quoc-resort/
Dự án khác: http://premierphuquoc.com.vn/premier...ence-phu-quoc/

----------

